# Spacing Out



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

Wheel spacers

I'm wondering if there are wheel spacers available for the Gen 2 cruze. Has anyone tried putting wheel spacers on their gen 2 cruze? Anyone tried with stock rims?
Will the wheel spacers people used on their gen1 cruze work on a gen2 cruze? Eibach pro-spacer wheels says it will not fit on a gen 2 cruze, is that right?

Just attempting to get a flush look with stock rims. Does anyone know what things I might need to change if I put wheel spacers on?


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

Check here:
5x105 Flat Wheel Spacers


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

17Cruzer said:


> Check here:
> 5x105 Flat Wheel Spacers


thanks that was helpful


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

ok so I did a little research and I came up with a couple of things...lemme know if I'm wrong...

the bolt pattern for the gen2 cruze is 5x105mm
the bolt pattern for both gen1 and gen2 cruzes are the same
spacers and rims that fit the gen1 cruze should fit the gen2 cruze

so what I'm wondering now is how do I measure to see how far the spacer will push the wheel out?
my thinking is, since I'm going for a flush look, to measure from the tire which sticks out the most and see how many mm it takes to be flush with the wheel well


----------



## 17Cruzer (Apr 18, 2017)

CruisingintheCruze said:


> ok so I did a little research and I came up with a couple of things...lemme know if I'm wrong...
> 
> the bolt pattern for the gen2 cruze is 5x105mm
> the bolt pattern for both gen1 and gen2 cruzes are the same
> ...


Play with this:
Custom rims, wheel tire packages for your ride - RIMSnTIRES.com


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

17Cruzer said:


> Play with this:
> Custom rims, wheel tire packages for your ride - RIMSnTIRES.com


this seems very helpful if only I could figure out how to use it, ill keep on trying :icon_scratch:


----------



## RunninWild (Sep 14, 2017)

Stick a straight edge across the wheel opening and measure the gap to whatever part of the wheel or tire you want flush with rhe fender. That is the size spacer you want for it to be flush.


----------

